# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Καθαρισμός οθόνης κινητού τηλεφώνου

## xampos

Έχω ένα κινητό το οποίο έχει αρκετές γρατσουνιές στην οθόνη του (εξωρτερικά) , γνωρίζετε κανα τρόπο για την αφαίρεση του; Λίγο που εψαξα βρήκα μια κρέμα την Displex  αλλά θέλω να μνου πεί πρώτα κάποιοσ που την έχει δοκιμάσει.

----------


## rep

αν ειναι βαθιες  δεν κανει κατι η κρεμα.τι κινητο ειναι?

----------


## xampos

ericsson c510

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αγοραζεις καινουργιο πλαστικο
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LENS-glass-s...item3cb09fe458

----------


## vivident

Πάντως αν ενδιαφέρεσε για αγορά και δεν θες μέσω e-bay μπορείς να κάνεις μια βόλτα στην παπαζολη(οδός) στην πλατεία Αντιγονιδών και θα βρεις.
αν θες, να σε δώσω και ένα τηλέφωνο να πάρεις να ρωτήσεις αν έχουν και πόσο.

----------

